# County Line Pub & Grill IASCA SOUND OFF #3 - Sandwich, IL July 10



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Details
• Registration Opens: 11:00am
• Contest Begins: Noon - 4:00pm
• Entry Fee: $25 for first entry & $15 an additional class
• Prizes: Trophies
• Other Info: SQC will also be offered at this event.
County Line Pub & Grill shows are a fun time. So drink eat & enjoy the music.

County Line Pub & Grill
1201 E Church St
Sandwich, Illinois 60548

https://m.facebook.com/events/1064428880260734


----------

